# looking for work in Rochester, Ny



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a 2002 F250 7.3 with a Fisher 8-10 plow and a 500LBS salter looking to become a sub contractor. I have insurance. ussmileyflag


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I tried to pm you but your to new a member, if you could email me [email protected]. Let me know what type of experience you have & location (area you live), we are continuing to get calls & are nearly booked now with my current staff & equipment.


----------

